# Strategiespiel ähnlich C&amp;C



## Ajkula (9. September 2011)

*Strategiespiel ähnlich C&C*

Kennt jemand ein aktuelles und gutes RTS das sich ähnlich spielt wie C&C (vor Teil 4)?
Finde momentan nur Sachen die eher enttäuschen.

Und gibt es eigentlich etwas(RTS) das man auf einem acer aspire netbook spielen kann?


----------



## Batze (11. September 2011)

In dieser Art, also mit guten Basenbau u.s.w. wird man leider nix gescheites finden.

Es gibt einige Sachen die gut sind, allerdings sowas wie vor C&C 4 ist nicht mehr auf dem Markt meiner Meinung nach.

Ansonsten Warcraft 3 mal probieren. Hat zumindest Basenbau, ist aber vom Spielablauf um einiges schneller.
Und falls es noch schneller, hektischer sein soll, dann Starcraft 1/2.
Also im Multi meine ich jetzt.


----------



## MICHI123 (11. September 2011)

du findest wc3 schneller als CnC? find ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, besodners wenn man sich die Bauzeiten von gebäuden und die Dauer bis sie zerstört sind anguckt. In CnC is ratzefatz ne einheit produziert und ein Gebäude weggebombt... wobei bei WC3 das Makro definitiv eine größere Rolle spielt.

Ich würde vlt. Warhammer empfehlen, ist CnC garnicht mal so unähnlich... nur etwas flexibler vom gameplay her, man muss offensiver und aktiver spielen, einbunkern klappt da nicht so gut, da man punkte einnehmen muss... kannst du ja mal aus einer Videothek ausleihen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2011)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein aktuelles und gutes RTS das sich ähnlich spielt wie C&C (vor Teil 4)?
> Finde momentan nur Sachen die eher enttäuschen.


 Dann sag doch mal, was Du schon gespielt hast, damit man nicht Dinge nennt, die Du schon kennst   und soll es auch mit Panzern usw. sein, also moderner? Oder darf es auch zB Mittelalter sein oder so?




> Und gibt es eigentlich etwas(RTS) das man auf einem acer aspire netbook spielen kann?


 WLECHE Aspire? Aspire heißen alle Notebooks von Acer, die sich eher an den Privatuser wenden. Schon seit etlichen Jahren schon.


----------



## Ajkula (14. September 2011)

Pardon, es handelt sich um eine Acer Aspire one D255.

Natürlich was mit Basenbau, und am besten im moderneren Umfeld, ich mag eher was mit Panzern und Artillerie als mit Bogenschützen und Panzer-Reitern.

Eigentlich sollte auf dem Netbook Ankh laufen, was es aber nicht tut.


----------



## MICHI123 (14. September 2011)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Pardon, es handelt sich um eine Acer Aspire one D255.


 Ich kenne das Notebook nicht, aber wenn CnC läuft, läuft auch Warhammer 1 mindestens. Gibbet auch viele Addons für die gute sein sollen.


----------

